# Sheared ABS Sensor Line



## stoney98 (Jul 3, 2007)

2003 Jetta GL - AT

For context, I had a friend driving me around for a few months (medical issue) and in that time he had my wife's 2003 Jetta GL for his use. During that time, he went to Lake Tahoe to go skiing once. When he returned it to me after I no longer needed him to drive me around, I noticed that there was some pretty bad chain induced damage to the front quarter panels - to the metal bad.

We discussed how we were going to fix it, but since we were only going to sell the car (got wifey a new car), we decided on just taking the write down on sale price and chock it up as a lesson learned. He also got a repair estimate at $2500, which would make us dip into insurance to get it fixed. I thought it was high, so I decided not to go that way.

It has had an ABS code on since he gave it back, but since we weren't driving it I was ignoring it until I had time to actually work on it. I finally got a chance to today and was a bit taken aback by what I found...

On both sides, the external side of the strut is beat to all hell and back. On the passenger side, the ABS sensor line is sheared in half. (see pics below)









You can see the severed cable crossing in the upper left of the picture. 


















The line exits through this hole on the right.

I have a few questions, which could be spread over multiple sub-forums, but most are brake related.

1. How in the hell do I replace the ABS sensor line? This is not the sensor itself, but the electrical line. 

2. Does anyone know where to get an ABS sensor line? Everywhere I know of to look for VW parts only has the sensor itself.

3. On the struts, should there be a flat face roughly 1" below the spring cradle?

4. How intensive is the replacement of OEM struts? On my Subaru it's about 10 bolts and 45min/side plus an alignment?

And to prevent the complaining and bitching about my friend, how stupid he is, how I should make him pay for it, etc. I've already heard it from enough people, so quell your ranting, and please help me with my question. He and I will work something out once we have a dollar number to start with.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

OK first off, should probably use the correct chains next time, they should fit without destroying your vehicle :thumbup:

After the fact, I have no personal experience with this type of condition, but I have seen splice in kits for replacing this type of mishap... you should consult your dealer, its not like nobody on earth has ever had this happen to them (so the dealer should know how to fix it).

The struts are very simple to replace, pretty straight forward, if you have done a subie, you can do your VW.

Worst case, you can splice your own wire to fix the issue, probably won't have the same attachment methods but you can figure something out I bet.
Good luck.


----------



## Pg-Getta1.8 (Jun 27, 2006)

just strip back the black jacket to access the wires. Then just re connect the wires. Same thing happened to me. To me 20 min a 1 cigarette


----------



## Kano Giovanni (May 8, 2011)

I recently blew a tire and my ABS/Speed Sensor Line was sheared. i tried restripping the electrical line but failed due to everytime i tried peeling back the black protective rubber insulation, the plastic/rubber protectant for the actual eletrical wires (on the in side) would crack around the wires....probably due to my car now being classified as a 'higher mileage car' and the fact that the wires are probably so old.

Anyone have a DIY guide for replacing the entire line?


----------

